# Using iSync with Bluetooth Phone and iPod



## gphillipk (Mar 9, 2005)

Bluetooth phone: Sony Ericsson K700i
iPod: 4th Gen, 20GB
Mac: PowerBook G4
This is a short review of my experience with iSync; which came pre-installed on my PB. Ive been using my PowerBook for a little over a week and one of the first tasks was to get my contacts information from my cell phone and into the Address Book. I chose to explore iSync functionality and see if it was suitable for the task. It surpassed my expectations. 
The first phase was to see to what extent itd be able to work with my phone without any extra software. Previously, I had a PC running Windows XP. I was able to use the phone with the PC, but only after installing extra software and drivers and, of course, restarting. 
Not with the PowerBook. I turned on Bluetooth in both devices and made the PB discover the phone. All very quick and painless. Next, started iSync. The interface is one of the simplest Ive ever seen. it was time consuming to do the simplest things with Nokia and Sony Ericsson software that Ive used in Windows. 
Back to iSync; not only did it copy my contacts and arrange them in vCards, it copied my tasks from the phone to iCal. I wasnt initially aware that the tasks had been copied, until a small iCal window popped up to remind me of something I had to do.
A few days later, I chose to sync again and the tasks in iCal that were no longer on the phone were automatically deleted. During both syncs, I was warned what will be lost or changed on the computer and/or on the phone.
Next to synchronize was the iPod. I hadnt put any contacts on the iPod and it dumped (neatly) all the info into the Contacts folder on the iPod.
Subsequent syncs with the phone turned out to be not as brilliant. There were a lot of contact numbers that were erroneously categorized e.g. (cell numbers stored as fax numbers) on the phone. I therefore corrected them in the Address Book; hoping iSync would correct the number categories on the phone as well. It actually copied the same number again into a different category. Otherwise any email addresses and other such details that were in the Address Book were also added to the phone. The next phase of testing iSync will be with an Acer laptop with Bluetooth capability running Windows XP.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 9, 2005)

If you like to sync things with your Mac then check out the Missing Sync software programs.


----------



## steveyg20 (Mar 9, 2005)

Havent had the same wonderful experience as yet - Possibly the problem could be that I have a WIndows Smartphone, ORange SPV C500 - Cant sync with Powerbook, and I cant use the phone's gprs to access the internet on my laptop, doh!


----------



## kodachrome (May 10, 2005)

steveyg20, got the same phone and same problem!

spoke to Orange who put me in touch with http://www.taniwha.org.uk/ , down'd a script they assured me would work with the SPV C500 with my G4 Powerbook - just trying it now.....!

There's also links to some Sync progs you can try before you buy.

HTH.


----------



## kodachrome (May 12, 2005)

steveyg20, Update!

got a script from Orange (email me if you want it - foxvideo@nospamgmail.com - remove nospam!)

Works fine with Tiger & C500/Bluetooth on G4 1.67 Powerbook


----------



## kodachrome (Jun 2, 2005)

Please note - the above is only a modem script - to allow GPRS connections, it does not have any effect on iSync. For iSync programs for the Mac go to the Taniwah link in the earlier email.


----------



## gphillipk (Jun 28, 2005)

Is there a website that lists phones & gadgets that're compatible with Mac? Coz I read a story about a person who had been told his Nokia 6800 (or s'thing close to that) would be compatible with his Mac and found out quite the opposite.


----------



## texanpenguin (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes there is:

http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/isync/devices.html

Those are the devices that will work natively with OS X (through iSync). For other phones, you'll have to look for specific tools to sync them with.


----------



## fryke (Jul 1, 2005)

Just an addition: There are also phones that are similar to those listed on the page linked by texanpenguin. For example, you might get many Series 60 phones to work by hacking around iSync's code a little (look at the link about the 9500 in my sig, that might give you an idea, it's rather easy).
From my experience, Symbian based phones that _should_ work with iSync (because they share the same features for synching as supported phones) tend to _be_ supported either through Apple or some third party hack you can find at macosxhints.com or a forum about the particular phone.


----------

